# index.php?mode=bla&type=foo&id=1 -> index.php/mode/bla... nur wie?



## Elmo (6. November 2008)

Hey,

ich würde gerne per htaccess eine URL Manipulation durchführen, nur habe ich nach längerer Suche im Inet nix passendes gefunden. Desweiteren habe ich dazu auch noch ein paar Fragen .

Also: 

Wie schaffe ich es das eine URL wie zb. index.php?mode=bla&type=foo&id=1  zu index.php/mode/bla/type/foo/id/1 wird? 
Desweiteren wüsste ich gerne wie ich per PHP dann wieder an die Variablen komme. Kann ich diese einfach wieder mit $_Post["type"] ... ect. aufrufen? Sie sind ja nicht mehr so dargestellt ...

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Radhad (6. November 2008)

Hmm... das Zend Framework bietet genau das an wenn man den MVC Part verwendet. Vielleicht schaust du dir das mal an? Ich denke so ähnlich könntest du das dann auch machen.

Ansonsten mal bei modrewrite.de nachschauen, da gibt es sicherlich auch eine entsprechende Lösung als RewriteRule


----------



## Elmo (6. November 2008)

Hey, also auf der moderewrite seite war ich schon... hab auch gesucht aber nix gefunden.  Fragen kann ich da leider nicht da alle meine Email-Adresse auf der Blacklist sind googlemail ect... ^^


----------



## mayermart (6. November 2008)

Ohne ModRewrite:

In einer Datei "test" (ja, ohne extention) realisiere ich das bei mir so:


```
$parameter[] = explode('/' , $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI'])
```

dazu brauchst du noch eine entsprechende .htaccess

```
<Files test>
ForceType application/x-httpd-php
</Files>
```

dann kannst du dir fiktive Links wie http://www.example.com/test/seite/1/index.html ausdenken und erhältst die Parameter "seite", "1" und "index.html" im Array $parameter.


----------



## Gumbo (6. November 2008)

Dazu muss aber auch AcceptPathInfo aktiviert sein.


----------



## Radhad (6. November 2008)

Nicht unbedingt, wenn man alle Anfragen auf eine index.php im Document Root weiterleitet mit mod_rewrite (auch gerne Bootstrap-Datei genannt) dann lässt sich das auch schön ohne AcceptPathInfo machen - dann sehen die URLs halt immer aus wie http://www.example.com/key1/value1/key2/value2 - aber da sollte man dann auf jedenfall OOP verwenden um sich das "Leben" einfacher zu gestalten  Zum Beispiel eine Klasse, die den Request auswertet wäre da ziemlich sinnvoll.


----------



## Elmo (6. November 2008)

Aber ne idee wie man das mit mode_rewrite genau macht habt ihr nicht zufällig?


----------

